# Kommunikation über Profibus mit S5



## Boson (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe bisher noch keine große Erfahrung mit PC - SPS Kommunikation und finde im Netz keine gescheiten Infos...

Ich möchte einen PC über Profibus mit einer S5 verbinden. Die S5 soll dem PC zyklisch (Geschwindigkeit nicht wichtig) ein kleine Anzahl an Fließkommazahlen senden. Dazu habe ich die CP5611-PCI Karte von Siemens gefunden. Diese möchte ich dann mit einem Programm, geschrieben in Visual C++, weiterverarbeiten. Welche Software (Treiber, Programmier-API) brauche ich? Dazu habe ich Softnet-DP gefunden, die jedoch wiederrum kostenpflichtig ist.

Ist die CP5611 überhaupt die richtige Wahl? Oder gibt es kostengünstigere Alternativen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt einige Lösungen für den S5-Datenzugriff über die serielle 
Schnittstelle (AS511), mit *passendem Wandler* auch über Ethernet 
möglich, z. B. *libnodave*. (Opensource, hier im 
Forum gibt es guten Support).

Lizenzpflichtige Bibliotheken gibt es auch:
- Prodave (siemens)
- S5-Link (pi/träger)
- aglink (deltalogic)

Über Profibus fällt mir auch nur Softnet DP ein, wobei
Du hier auch noch S5-seitig eine passende Baugruppe
benötigst:

PC ist DP-Master:
CP5613 mit Softnet DP -> IM308C an der S5

PC ist Slave:
CP5614 mit Softnet DP Slave -> IM308C oder ein CP5431 an der S5

Leider keine Ahnung, ob es mit der 5611 auch geht.

Die billigste Lösung ist sicher libnodave mit einem RS232/TTY-Wandler.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2008)

Nachtrag:



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Leider keine Ahnung, ob es mit der 5611 auch geht.



Eine ähnliche Frage mit Antworten gibt es *hier*.


----------



## Boson (6 Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Gerhard!
Leider hab ich keinen Einfluß auf die Schnittstelle, ich muss mich mit Profibus abfinden.
Dann schau ich mir mal die  CP5614 an.


----------

